# How is AMD Ryzen with virtualization?



## PacketMan (Jan 26, 2018)

I should have asked this earlier; how is Ryzen with virtualization? And by that I mean the various VM technologies available including but not limited to bhyve, virtualbox, etc.

Any limitations I should be aware of?


----------



## Preetpal (Jan 27, 2018)

I have heard of issues with PCIe passthrough (



). Not sure if that's relevant to you.


----------



## stratacast1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Never tried bhyve on my Ryzen desktop, but vbox is running very well. No complaints. So far I haven't run into any issues, just plenty of cores to get the work done


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 8, 2018)

stratacast1 said:


> Never tried bhyve on my Ryzen desktop, but vbox is running very well.



May I ask what flavor of Ryzen you have?


----------



## stratacast1 (Feb 8, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> May I ask what flavor of Ryzen you have?



I have the Ryzen 1600 on an MSI B350M motherboard. It's been serving me well.


----------



## pestslent1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Wondering if you got any new info. I have Ryzen 1700 on x370.  I am trying to install Windows Server 2012r2 in bhyve. It crashed during install (at various points) with:

```
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Wdf01000.sys

0x00000000000000B8
0x0000000000000002
0x0000000000000000
0xFFFFF8000020170A
```

Do you know of any good tutorials on installing Windows in bhyve?


----------



## grehan@ (Mar 14, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD ?


----------

